# then there is the $1100 light



## militarymonark (Feb 6, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Prewar-Vintage-...614?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb4eef3c6


----------



## jwm (Feb 6, 2011)

We should start a whole thread on this- Worst deals in the world, or something. I thought the $400. springer was a classic.

JWM


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 6, 2011)

I think I might scour ebay and see what I can find


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 6, 2011)

this one is epic 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Deluxe-Cowboy-I...978?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb308960a


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 6, 2011)

most expensive middleweight girls bike  http://cgi.ebay.com/vintage-24in-mo...884?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf4e048bc


----------



## chitown (Feb 6, 2011)

militarymonark said:


> this one is epic
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Deluxe-Cowboy-I...978?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb308960a




Dude that bike ROCKS!


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 6, 2011)

> Dude that bike ROCKS!




Yep...a Rocking horse! hehaw


----------



## OldRider (Feb 6, 2011)

And the sad thing is alot of times some unsuspecting soul will actually pay these exorbitant prices


----------



## jwm (Feb 6, 2011)

chitown said:


> Dude that bike ROCKS!




I really like it. I just love wild imagination, and creativity. That is the ultimate cowboy-rat.

JWM


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 6, 2011)

A guy can dream, can't he?  A stratospheric buy-it-now only costs two bucks, so why not run it up the flagpole and see who salutes it?  There could be that dentist from California or a Russian plutocrat who really, really wants it.


----------



## chitown (Feb 6, 2011)

Andrew Gorman said:


> ...a Russian plutocrat...




...exactly what I was thinking! 

I hope he sells it for that buy-it-now price. I love the license plate and the cap gun mud flaps!


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 6, 2011)

I'd love to have some of those cool accessories. Bull horns and saddlebags aint cheap. Old vacuums, strange metal bars, and some of that other stuff can be found at the flea market for a couple bucks. And when I'm at the salvage yard scouring, I'll pick up strange items just because I might use them at some point.


----------

